# My first Kudu!



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

It was once again a fantastic weekend at Baobab Safaris! 

This time the field was dry and hot and throughout the day there were animals visiting the hides to drink some water and have a bite to eat.

I got into the hide at about 14:00 on Friday and sat till 17:00 with a couple small warthogs and about 5 impalas. Nothing to get the heart racing. As we got out of the hide to wait for the bakkie to pick us up, this absolutely amazing kudu came round the corner and spotted us. I don't know which one of us got the bigger fright!!! 

Saturday morning the bakkie picked us up at a very chilly 6:00. Some of us (including me) had either lack of sleep or a pounding headache from the party the night before... So our spirits weren't particularly high so early in the morning.
Finally got into the hide at 7:00 and started unpacking my gear, settling in and setting up the camera. Two hours of nothingness went past except for some guinea fowl eating up all the mielies that was suppose to be there for the warthogs! At 9am a big buffalo walks and immediately my spirits are lifted. Finally there is something to look at (and just look as a buffalo is a bit out of my price range) I decided to take a couple of snaps and admire this beautiful animal as it's not every day you get so close to one of the big five.
While snapping away the guide taps me on my shoulder with his finger over his mouth showing me to be absolutely silent. All he can say was "baas, daar staan hy die groot koedoe" As he said that I just froze! I didn't really decided what I was going to hunt this weekend but when I saw this bull I knew he had my name tattoed on his chest! Adrenalin kicked in and as I was sitting with the bow on my lap the cat whiskers on my string were shaking as from me being so exited. Eventually a total of seven kudus walked in including a couple of young bulls and a cow. Eventually i calmed down and I decided which one of the big bulls to harvest. While most of the animals gathered to the right the fantastic 52" bull moved towards the salt lick. I ranged it at about 12 yards and started mentally preparing myself and looked for an aiming point. The bull was calm but kept on looking up or changing body positions. I drew my bow and waited for the right moment. I stood steeply quartering towards with the right shoulder facing me. I picked my spot to aim my pin at and pulled the trigger. The arrow hit exactly the spot I aimed. Unfortunately it was a bit to the left and hit the big shoulder bone and the the broadhead broke and a piece of arrow broke off inside the animal. As you can see from the photo, the 125gr spitfire came off second best. What I didn't know was that it deflected off the bone and into the lung Here come the weird part - no blood trail! I found ONE droplet on a twig and that was it! The tracker and I just walked into the direction which the kudu ran and found it lying in the grass. When we finally found it I was absolutely elated and grateful that the kudu only managed to get to about 60 yards before falling over. I truly believe the kinetic energy of 82ft.lbs saved me on that day. 

Overall it was a great weekend and the opportunity to harvest such a wonderful animal will stay with me for a long time.

Some info about the setup I used: Trykon XL, 32" DL, 68 pounds, Easton Axis Realree with a 300 spine. 125gr NAP Spitfire with a total arrow weight of 537gr. Cronograph speed of 262ft/sec


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Very Nice! Congratz :cocktail:


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations to the great hunt..
This is a proud trophy.:darkbeer:
Best Regards


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Baie geluk met jou eerste Koedoe Ruhan, ek is bly jy het darem jou bok gekry met die skoot wat jy geskiet het! Nogmaals baie geluk, die 'n prag bul.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Baie geluk Ruhan !!
This is a very nice kudu.
Thank you for sharing you hunting story.
What a fun to see that you had success.
I hope we have also success together in four weeks:wink:


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great story, pic’s and Kudu. Congratulations.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Geluk Ruhan!

Dankie vir die nice storie & great kiekies.

Groete

Johann


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Awsome!

Congratulations on a fine kudu, story and pics!:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Koedoe*

Ruhan,
FANTASTIES!!!!!Dit bly my gunsteling van alle trofees.Ek sien omtrent elke dag koedoes en as n groot bul sy horings laat sak om onder deur takke te kom is dit amper mooier as n Bybelversie.Sien jou Augustus ,dan sal ons beslis lekker kuier om die kampvuur.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Weer eens geluk Ruhan. Dankie dat jy kom kuier het, soos ek gese het, ek het jou Koedoe klub hemp in my besit en sal hom vir jou hou. 

Onthou net, jy is altyd welkom om saam met ons te jag. Dis werklik 'n plesier om jou in die kamp te he en 'n vooreg om saam met jou te kuier. 


Tot Augustus.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Ja Nee Lekker gejag, lekker gelag, en lekker ge samesyn:darkbeer:
Baie geluk Ruhan
Ek sal so more (my vrou het die kamera by die huis gelos) my en Martie se fotos post
Ek kan nie meer wag vir Augustus nie
Frank ,Hoeveel dae nog ?:wink:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

mogodu said:


> Ja Nee Lekker gejag, lekker gelag, en lekker ge samesyn:darkbeer:
> Baie geluk Ruhan
> Ek sal so more (my vrou het die kamera by die huis gelos) my en Martie se fotos post
> Ek kan nie meer wag vir Augustus nie
> ...


30 dae nog !!!:tongue: ( 20 for my to visit my second home )


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats Ruhan - fantastic Kudu Bull!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> 30 dae nog !!!:tongue: ( 20 for my to visit my second home )


Looking forward. Got big plans..


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bossie,can not await the moment of our meeting, I count every hour:wink:
My groutjie is hot waardeer curry:tongue:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Awesome trophy mate.*

Thanks for sharing.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## jniszczak (Oct 13, 2004)

Beautiful animal! I shot my first in May. Congrats...


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice animal. Glad you found him.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats on the awesome animal.


----------



## martinfamily (May 8, 2008)

Wonderful story and Great Looking Animal! You did my dream hunt right there. I am hoping in 2010 to get to shoot one! Congrats!


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Ruhan said:


> Some of us (including me) had either lack of sleep or a pounding headache from the party the night before...
> Adrenalin kicked in and as I was sitting with the bow on my lap the cat whiskers on my string were shaking as from me being so exited.
> I ranged it at about 12 yards and started mentally preparing myself and looked for an aiming point.
> The bull was calm but kept on looking up or changing body positions. I drew my bow and waited for the right moment. I stood steeply quartering towards with the right shoulder facing me. I picked my spot to aim my pin at and pulled the trigger.
> ...


Congrats on a beautiful animal! :wink: I hope I can have the same experience in about two weeks. I have learned that partying the night before may not be the best idea also.....quartering towards you is playing Russian roulette even with some serious kinetic energy!


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Landrover said:


> Congrats on a beautiful animal! :wink: I hope I can have the same experience in about two weeks. I have learned that partying the night before may not be the best idea also.....quartering towards you is playing Russian roulette even with some serious kinetic energy!


I can't promise that I won't party the night before but one thing is for sure, I won't be doing any more quartering towards shot unless really needed!
I learnt my lesson but lucky for me, not an expensive one... Let us know how the hunt goes in two weeks.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vir julle kykgenot!*

Hie is 'n video wat ek gisteraand aanmekaar gesit het van die shot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsBLj8eT5WA

Lekker kyk.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Hy werkie. Se net "video is no longer available"

:sad::sad:


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

video's working again


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Baie Geluk!!!!

Nou is die ys gebreek. Mag daar nog vele meer wees :wink:


----------

